# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کدوم کد رشته دانشگاه آزاد درسته؟

## amir.t34

دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید کدوم کد ها درسته؟ و باید وارد کرد
شما کدومو زدید؟
دو مدل دیدم گیج شدم

----------


## _Nyusha_

من اولیو وارد کردم واس خود سایت دانشگاه ازادو

----------


## amir.t34

> من اولیو وارد کردم واس خود سایت دانشگاه ازادو


کی جوابش میاد؟

----------


## Shah1n

> دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید کدوم کد ها درسته؟ و باید وارد کرد
> شما کدومو زدید؟
> دو مدل دیدم گیج شدم


اگه از طریق سایت آزاد انتخاب میکنی اولی ولی اگر از طریق سنجش انتخاب میکنی دومی

----------


## aretmis

من از طریق سایت خود دانشگاه ازاد انتخاب رشته کردم و اولی درست در اومد

----------


## MehranWilson

دفترچه خود ازاد رو باید کدهاشو وارد کنین

----------


## Nerd_Girl

یه چیزی میگم مسخره نکنین مگه تو آزاد کد رشته وارد میکنیم ؟ فکر میکردم کد رشته واسه هر رشته ای یکیه. فقط موقع انتخاب رشته استان و واحد و رشته رو انتخاب میکنیم

----------


## MehranWilson

> یه چیزی میگم مسخره نکنین مگه تو آزاد کد رشته وارد میکنیم ؟ فکر میکردم کد رشته واسه هر رشته ای یکیه. فقط موقع انتخاب رشته استان و واحد و رشته رو انتخاب میکنیم


هر رشته ای کد مخصوص خودش رو داره

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> هر رشته ای کد مخصوص خودش رو داره


ولی کد رشته ها برا شهرا فرقی ندارم مثلا برا پزشکی تو کل ایران کد رشته یکسانه

----------


## aretmis

> یه چیزی میگم مسخره نکنین مگه تو آزاد کد رشته وارد میکنیم ؟ فکر میکردم کد رشته واسه هر رشته ای یکیه. فقط موقع انتخاب رشته استان و واحد و رشته رو انتخاب میکنیم


درسته ولی کد رشته ی هر شهر فرق داره
ممکنه مثلا کد رشته ی پزشکی یکی باشه ولی شهراش مختلفه

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> درسته ولی کد رشته ی هر شهر فرق داره
> ممکنه مثلا کد رشته ی پزشکی یکی باشه ولی شهراش مختلفه


تو دفترچه اصلا دقت نکردم به شهرا  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amir.t34

> درسته ولی کد رشته ی هر شهر فرق داره
> ممکنه مثلا کد رشته ی پزشکی یکی باشه ولی شهراش مختلفه


مگه ذکر نکرده بودن آخرین مهلت ثبت نام 6 شهریور هست؟
تا کی ادامه داره؟

----------


## aretmis

> مگه ذکر نکرده بودن آخرین مهلت ثبت نام 6 شهریور هست؟
> تا کی ادامه داره؟


چی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aretmis

اننتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه دولتی و پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی با سوابق تا 26شهریور تمدید شده مگه نه؟

----------


## amir.t34

> اننتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه دولتی و پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی با سوابق تا 26شهریور تمدید شده مگه نه؟


ازاد بازم کارت میفروشه رو اون حساب گفتم

----------


## aretmis

> ازاد بازم کارت میفروشه رو اون حساب گفتم


6شهریور واسه با ازمون و دانشگاه ازاد با سوابقه
28شهریور واسه ی پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی و دولتیه

----------


## amir.t34

دوستان راهنمایی کنید

----------


## amir.t34

up

----------

